# "Time" Voting Thread



## Baron (Jan 9, 2012)

Please take a little time to read the entries for this month's challenge and vote for the *THREE POEMS* you consider most deserving.

It's important that you use *ALL THREE VOTES*. 

Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate title.

Please leave comments in this thread.


----------



## MeeQ (Jan 9, 2012)

It's been a very long time since i've read that much poetry one after the other. A good thing? maybe.But I am feeling rather glad I did. 

Y=1/X "You clever girl" (I realise you may not be infact female, but I wanted to quote Jarassic Park)


----------



## aj47 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been reading them as they were posted.  I'd've voted earlier but I had to work (bleh, tax season)


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 10, 2012)

The choice is getting harder, the poems are getting better.


----------



## KarlR (Jan 10, 2012)

Chester's Daughter makes poetry speak to me.  Nice imagery.

Inkling!  Pulls multiple meanings with the fewest words!

Miles:  Very much enjoyed the meter.  

toddm:  ...missed it by _that_ much!

PS  You can thank (or blame) bazz for this out-of-the-blue vote....


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 10, 2012)

KarlR said:


> PS  You can thank (or blame) bazz for this out-of-the-blue vote....



To quote Poltergeist's Tangina "All are welcome. All are welcome." Appreciate the nod of approval, Karl, thank you. And please come again, these voting threads are open to all.


----------

